# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Nitro-Tech Hardcore (Muscletech)

## Saitek

Η Muscletech υπόσχεται 8 λίμπρες μέσα σε 14 μέρες και άλλα πολλά! Αληθεύουν ή είναι οι γνωστές μπαρούφες της κάθε εταιρίας ;

In just 28 days, Nitro-Tech Hardcore was shown to be 24 times more powerful than whey protein for building muscle. And in this same study, weight-training subjects gained up to 8.4 pounds of muscle in just 14 days! Even more impressive, in a 6-week study, an exceptional subject added 60 pounds to his max bench press. Results this amazing could never come from whey protein. Only Nitro-Tech Hardcore possesses the scientific technology to quickly transform your body into a musclebuilding powerhouse!

----------


## Gasturb

> Η Muscletech υπόσχεται 8 λίμπρες μέσα σε 14 μέρες και άλλα πολλά!


Tα καθαρά μυικά κέρδη σου μετά τον κύκλο των 2 εβδομάδων δεν θα είναι ουτε 0.5 λίμπρες.

Gt

----------


## stevengr

Και επισης πιστευω οτι οποιο κερδος μυϊκο αποκτησει το σωμα σου θα ειναι απο την κρεατινη που περιεχει μεσα το σκευασμα. Μια καθαρη πρωτεϊνη ποτε δεν υποσχεται τετοια αυξηση.

----------


## Vson

εγω χρησιμοποιουσα το συγκεκριμενο για 1.5-2 μηνες(επαιρνα μονο μετα την προπονηση συνηθως και καμια φορα και 1 πριν), εβαλα 1.5 κιλο σε αυτους τους μηνες και εκανα καποια καλη μυικη αναπτηξη,το συστινω εγω παντως^^σε'μενα δουλεψε καλα.

σημειωση: εκανα και καποια διατροφη(οχι τελεια αλλα καλη)

----------


## ajax

δοκιμασε και μια αλλη πρωτεινη και θα δεις αν οχι καλυτερα τα ιδια αποτελεσματα.ηταν η πρωτη σου φορα που επαιρνες σωστα?

----------


## Teo70

Μπορεί και να δίνει αυτό το βάρος που λέει σε 2 βδομάδες, αλλά απ`ότι βλέπω στα συστατικά μάλλον νερά θα βάλεις.Ούτε με στεροιδή δε βάζεις 3.5 κιλά μυικής μάζας σε τόσο λίγο διάστημα.
Κατά τη γνώμη μου άλλη μία μαγική φούσκα της muscletech.

----------


## Antonio

> Κατά τη γνώμη μου άλλη μία μαγική φούσκα της muscletech



Αν κρίνω από την κανονική νίτρο δεν είναι καθόλου φαύσκα.Σε εμένα (η κανονική) δούλεψε πολύ καλύτερα από άλλες γι'αυτό και την εντάσω μέσα στις 3 κορυφαίες πρωτείνες που έχω δοκιμάσει (και έχω δοκιμάσει πολλές). 

Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς σε αυτή την ζωή οτι δίνεις πέρνεις.

----------


## Duke-Nukem

Ποια η διαφορά απο την απλή νιτρό; Η απλή έχει τα εξής:
Διατροφική ανάλυση ανά δόση(28,5 g)
Calories 110                                              
Total fat 1.5 g
Saturated fat 1 g
Cholesterol 40 mg
Total carbohydrate 3 g                     
Dietary Fiber 1 g
Sugars 2 g
Protein 20 g                              
Creatine 2 g
Vitamin E 30 IU
Vitamin B6 2 mg
Folic acid 400 mcg
Calcium 140 mg
Iron 0.36 mg
Phosphorus 100 mg
Magnesium 50 mg
Sodium 60 mg
Είναι απλά αστείο το ότι έχουν τα ίδια σχεδόν με ελάχιστες διαφορές στον φώσφορο και μαγνήσιο. Τα περίεργα μίγματα που έχει μέσα όπως το Synthe-Pro και τα σχετικά μου φέρνουν την εντύπωση ότι η muscle tech μπέρδεψε  το κουτί της νιτρο με την χύτρα του πανοραμίξ....

----------


## Antonio

Δεν ξέρω ποια είναι η διαφορά γιατι έχω σταματήσει να ψάχνομαι σε οτι έχει να κάνει με τα συμπληρώματα εδώ και καιρό.
Απλά είπα την αποψή μου σκεφτόμενος οτι είναι το ίδιο προιον εξελιγμένο. 
Αύτο που ξέρω είναι οτι μετά από αρκετά χρόνια προσωπικών δοκιμών αρκετών συμπληρωμάτων η νίτρο τεκ είναι μια πρωτείνη που πραγματικά ξεχωρίζει από τις άλλες. Δεν ξέρω πώς δουλέυει, δεν είμαι γιατρός (μπορεί όντως να έχουν ανακαλύψει το μαγικό ζομό του πανοραμίξ ) αλλά το θέμα είναι οτι κάνει *περισσότερη* δουλεία σε σχέση με τις υπόλοιπες.

----------


## stevengr

Πιστευω πως μια πρωτεινη whey σε συνδυασμο με κρεατινη θα εχει τα ιδια αποτελεσματα και ισως λιγο καλυτερα.

----------


## Duke-Nukem

H nitro tech είχε κατηγορηθεί για μικροποσότητες andro μέσα. Αντονιο πρέπει να είσαι η εξέρεση της νιτρό πάντως. BtW τι διαφόρες είδες πάνω σου κατά την χρήση νιτρο με κάποια άλλη πρωτείνη;
Πιστεύω ότι οι γαλάτες πίνανε νιτρο αντί για μαγικό ζωμό.

----------


## Antonio

τα κιλά που έπερνα ήταν πιο καθαρά.
Φυσικά η άυξηση κιλών που είχα δεν οφειλεται στο οτι έπερνα νιτρο μόνο αλλα στο ότι έκανα όγκο. Και χωρίς νιτρο αυξανα κιλά αλλά δεν ήταν τόσο καθαρά. 
Όταν είσαι στο πίκ του όγκου σου έχεις  βάλει 7-8 κιλά όλο το χειμώνα και βλέπεις π.χ. να πετάγωνται φλέβες που δεν έχεις ξανα δεί ούτε όταν είσαι σε περίοδο γράμμωσης εεε υπάρχει ένα θέμα...   :01. Rolling Eyes:

----------


## billys15

Ισως ειναι παλι αναλογα στον οργανισμο,οπως πολλα πραγματα.Τι αλλο να υποθεσω; Και καποιοι στο gym μου λενε οτι η nitro εχει δουλεψει πολυ καλα πανω τους.Οι αποψεις διϋστανται.Παντως συμφωνουμε ολοι οτι ειναι ακριβη πρωτεϊνη.Τωρα αν οντως αξιζει τα λεφτα της,προσωπικα δεν μπορω να πω τιποτα γιατι δεν εχω δοκιμασει.

----------


## Saitek

To Nano-Diffuse τι είναι ρε παιδιά;;

----------


## Antonio

τρέχα - γύρευε...  :01. Razz:

----------


## Duke-Nukem

****** και Hollywood ονομασίες της muscle-tech.

----------


## Vson

duke την εχεις δοκιμασει;

εγω χρησιμοποιω την on τωρα και αν και ειναι νωρις τα αποτελεσματα που ειχα με muscletech ηταν καλυτερα (κυριως στη δυναμη),τωρα θα δουμε...παντως σιγουρα προτεινω nitrotech αν κρινω απο το ποσο δουλεψε πανω μου εκτος κ αν εχω καλη μυικη φυση.

Αυτο με τα andro παιζει να ισχυει;που το διαβασες πηγη;

Συμφωνω οτι τα παραλεει η mt παντως.

----------


## theodore_tsi

πάντως απ΄ότι καταλαβαίνω και από αυτά που διαβάζω πιθανά να κάνει δουλειά και να βλέπεις αποτελέσματα τα οποία με την αντικατάσταση της με κάποια άλλη whey πάνε περίπατο.......καλά τα λέω;;;;

----------


## Vson

εμενα τα αποτελεσματα μου εμειναν μαλιστα τωρα εχω ακομα καλυτερα,δεν χρησιμοποιω ομως τακτικα πρωτεινη και κανω καποιο fitness στη διατροφη οποτε γιαμενα ειναι συνδιασμος θα ελεγα(κυριως τροφη και τροπος ασκησης)

----------


## Teo70

Είναι μία πανάκριβη πρωτείνη με φανταχτερά συστατικά. Με μία καθαρή whey θα έχει κάποιος μόνιμα αποτελέσματα αλλά σε πιο μακροχρόνιο διάστημα.
Παίρνοντας τη nitro τη έχεις; μόνο γρήγορο φούσκωμα εξαιτίας της κρεατίνης και κάποια φλεβικότητα απ` την παραγωγή ΝΟ. Από whey (που για αυτό στην ουσία πληρώνεις) τι παίρνεις; ούτε καν isolate που είναι και η καλύτερη και πιό άμεσα αφομοιώσιμη πηγή whey.
Γιατί λοιπόν να πληρώσει κάποιος για τη nitro; Για το Insulogen; δοκιμάστε καλύτερα μία απλή whey isolate και συμπληρώστε δεξτρόζη και νάτη η αντίδραση ινσουλίνης. Προσθέστε και ένα κουταλάκι κρεατίνη και θα δείτε και δύναμη και φλεβικότητα. Γιατί δηλαδή να κάτσουμε να πληρώνουμε στο κόκκαλο τις διαφημίσεις της musletech;

----------


## Duke-Nukem

Και τον μαγικό ζωμό του πανοραμιξ να έχει δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να δίνει ότι λέει.
Btw για να φανούν φλέβες βασική προυπόθεση δεν είναι να έχεις μυς αλλά να έχεις χαμηλό ποσοστό λίπους..
σχετικά με προορμόνες μέσα στην νιτρο http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=177900

----------


## Teo70

Πσσσ... και προορμόνες μέσα. Μάλλον θα τα "πιάνει" και το FDA.

----------


## asdf

Ετσι για να τρελενεσται οταν εμπιστευεσται τα αμερικανακια...τι περιμενετε απο μια εταιρια που λεει οτι το GAKIC ειναι 100% φυσικο προιον...  :02. Puke:  μην την εμπιστευεσται και πολυ σαν εταιρια.

----------


## Antonio

Μήπως τελικά οτι δουλέυει έχει αναβόλες?

Το ίδιο είχε ακουστεί και πρίν χρόνια για την ΑST & την VP2 μια εξίσου αποτελεσματική και με διαφορά καλύτερη από το σύνολο πρωτείνη...

----------


## BRaWNy

Παρατηρώ ότι πολλοί μιλάτε για αποτελέσματα, τα οποία οφείλονται στη χρηση συμπληρωμάτων.
Θα μπορουσατε να μου εξηγήσετε ποιά ειναι ακριβως αυτά τα αποτελέσματα ή υπο ποιάν έννοια το εννοείτε και πως φτάσατε στο συμπέρασμα ότι προκλήθηκαν απο τα συμπληρώματα και όχι απο κάτι άλλο ή και με συνδιασμό κάτι άλλου, όπως π.χ. διατροφή, προπόνηση, ένταση στην προπόνηση, αερόβια, τρόπος ζωής, άλλη ψυχολογία, άλλη ψυχολογία λόγω αυθυποβολής (placebo) ή οποία μπορεί να σας κάνει να δίνεται περισσότερη έμφαση στους βασικούς παράγοντες, οπότε και να έρχονται αποτελέσματα?

Δεν μπορω να καταλάβω γιατι μερικοί πιστεύουν ότι τα συμπληρωματα (στην προκειμένη περίπτωση) κάνουν κάτι "μαγικό" ή μπορουν να συμβάλλουν απο μόνα τους επιτελικά σε κάποιο αποτέλεσμα, hence δύναμης, εμφάνισης κ.λ.π.
Δεν είναι η ίδια η διατροφή, η προπόνηση, τα συμπληρωματα κ.λ.π. που θα κάνουν το αποτέλεσμα, ειναι ο τρόπος χρησιμοποίησής τους και η σωστή νοοτροπία για το ποιόν λόγο τα χρησιμοποιεί κανείς.
Ένα καλό αποτέλεσμα προέρχεται απο την κατάλληλη ισορροπία στην διατροφή, στις επιλογές τροφων της και την κατάλληλη προπόνηση, μέσα σε όλα αυτά και απο την κατάλληλη χρήση των συμπληρωμάτων αλλά και την νόηση της χρησης τους.
Όταν π.χ. υπάρχει ας πούμε για παράδειγμα η κατάλληλη ισορροπία και επιλογές στην διατροφή και "παίρνετε" αυτα που χρειάζεστε, το αποτέλεσμα θα έρθει, ειτε μέσα σε όλα αυτά χρησιμοποιήσατε συμπληρώματα, ειτε όχι, είτε χρησιμοποιήσατε την ταδε μάρκα είτε την άλλη.
Τα συμπληρώματα απλά συμβάλλουν με την χρηση τους στο να πετύχετε αυτη την κατάλληλη ισορροπία στην διατροφή, στα θρεπτικά στοιχεία και την κατάλληλη διατροφή γενικά που είναι απαραίτητη για εσάς για το ανάλογο αποτέλεσμα και όχι ότι κάνουν απο μόνα τους την διαφορά ή κάτι μαγικό.
π.χ.για να αυξήσετε την μάζα σας χρειάζονται κάποιες προϋποθέσεις και μιας και μιλάμε για διατροφή, χρειάζεστε τα ανάλογα θρεπτικά στοιχεία, με κατάληλη διανομή, ποσότητες, timing κ.λ.π. για την περίπτωσή σας, ωστε να το πετύχετε.
Απο αυτό θα κριθεί το αποτέλεσμα.
Είτε μερος αυτών των προϋποθέσεων είναι και τα συμπληρώματα, ειτε όχι.

Ένα συμπλήρωμα ή π.χ. να τρωτε φιλέτο στηθους κοτόπουλου και όλα τα καλά, αν δεν τηρούνται οι παραπάνω προϋποθέσεις, δεν πρόκειται να κάνουν τίποτε.
Εστιαστείτε σε αυτό, εστιαστείτε πιό "σωστά", ψάξτε απο που "πηγάζει" το κάθε αποτέλεσμα στην ουσία, ειτε αρνητικό ειτε θετικό, αυτό θα σας κάνει να "ξερετε" καλύτερα τον εαυτό σας ή το τι κάνετε και θα σας βοηθήσει και στο να χρησιμοποιείτε όλα τα απαραίτητα "εργαλεία" για τους στόχους σας πιο σωστά.

...οπότε εγω δεν μπορω να καταλάβω για ποιό αποτέλεσμα μιλάτε και πως προέρχεται αυτό απο τα συμπληρωματα, στην προκειμένη περίπτωση.
Είναι σαν να μου λέει κάποιος, "άρχισα να τρωω γαλοπούλα αντι κοτόπουλο ή ψαρι και ειδα αποτέλεσμα" ή να μου λέει κάποιος "απο τότε που παίρνω κοτόπουλο της ταδε μάρκας και σταμάτησα την παλιά, ειδα αποτέλεσμα".
Το αποτέλεσμα δεν προέρχεται απο το ίδιο το αντικείμενο, αλλά απο κάποια άλλα πράγματα που άλλαξαν σε σας, π.χ. αλλαγή ποσότητας στα θρεπτικά στοιχεία, αλλαγή αναλογίας κ.λ.π. σε βαθμό που προκαλούν θετικές προσαρμογές/αποτελέσματα ή απο κάτι ανάλογο/παρόμοιο, αν με πιάνετε.
Η π.χ. αν δεν τρωγατε καθόλου κρέας ή όχι αρκετό κρέας ή σωστές επιλογές τροφων (μεσα σε αυτές τις σωστές ειναι και τα συμπληρώματα) κ.λ.π. και ξαφνικά αρχίσετε και παράλληλα αλλάζει και η προπόνησή σας κ.λ.π. εννοείται όλα προς το καλύτερο και μιλάμε πάντα για τις σωστές επιλογές, δεν λέμε "έτρωγα Σογια και το γυρισα στο κρέας", αν με πιάνετε, επόμενο είναι να δείτε αποτελέσματα.
Αυτό θέλω να μαθω απο εσας, απο την δική μου πλευρά σας είπα πως αντιλαμβάνομαι και πως πιστεύω ότι προέρχεται ένα αποτέλεσμα με την χρηση των συμπληρωμάτων, εκτός κι αν και εσείς έχετε την ίδια αντίληψη και εννοείτε πάνω κάτω το ίδιο και απλά δεν μπορει να το καταλάβει κανείς απο τον γραπτό λόγο.

Αν και στην ουσία, τα συμπληρώματα είναι μια "βολικότητα" (μιλάω ειδικά για συμπληρώματα πρωτεΐνης), δεν λέω όχι σε αυτά.
Αυτό που λέω και προτείνω είναι, να ξέρετε γιατι, πως και τι κάνουν σαν "εργαλείο" στην υπόθεση, στην πραγματικότητα, και πως να δειτε να τα χρησιμοπιείτε σωστά και για τους σωστούς λόγους.

Όλα αυτά ειναι κατα την δική μου άποψη και γνώμη.

Υ.Γ.Στην πραγματικότητα, αξιολόγηση σωστή δεν μπορει να γινει στα συμπληρώματα απο άποψης αποτελέσματος, παρα μόνο απο άποψης γευσης, γουστου και οικονομικής φυσεως.
Διότι, ενα συμπλήρωμα Α ας πούμε, μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιον Α ας πούμε, να "δει" αποτέλεσμα με την σωστή χρησιμοποίησή του αλλά και την σωστη τηρηση των υπολοίπων βασικών παραγόντων που θα συμβάλλουν στην επίτευξη των στόχων, ενω σε κάποιον άλλον Β ας πούμε, μπορεί και όχι, επειδή ακριβώς δεν το χρησιμοποίησε σωστά, δεν τηρησε σωστα και τους άλλους βασικούς παράγοντες.
Φαντάζομαι καταλαβαίνεται τι εννοώ.

Υ.Γ.2.Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τα αναβολικά στεροειδή, δεν πρόκειται να κάνουν σχεδόν τίποτε σε κάποιον που δεν τα χρησιμοποιεί σωστά και δεν τηρεί τους υπόλοιπους βασικούς παράγοντες.

----------


## gpol

:03. Military All OK:   :03. Military All OK:   :03. Military All OK:

----------


## Antonio

Νομίζω οτι μπερδεύεις 2 ξεχωριστά πράγματα. Την εστίαση σε κάποιους βασικούς κανόνες του bb και την αποτελεσματικότητα ενός σκευάσματος.

Εμείς σε αυτό το τόπικ απλά κρίνουμε την αποτελεσματικότητα του συγκεκριμένου σκευάσματος. Δεν επικεντρωθήκαμε σε αυτό αδιαφορώντας για την διατροφή, την προπόνηση,την ξεκούραση και οτι άλλο συμβάλει στην σωματική μας διάπλαση. 
Φυσικά και υπάρχουν άλλα πράγματα πιο βασικά από τα συμπληρώματα . Και φυσικά θα έχεις αποτελέσματα και χωρίς αυτά (τα συμπληρώματα). 

Το θέμα είναι πώς και πότε...
Και με τα πόδια αν ξεκινήσεις από Κηφισία θα φτάσεις Πειραια. Αλλά πώς και πότε...

Και σίγουρα ο συνδιασμός κάποιων παραγώντων είναι το κλειδί της επιτυχιας αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να αξιολογήσουμε την επίδραση κάθε παράγοντα ξεχωριστά. 

Με το ίδιο σκεπτικό όλα τα πραγματα στην ζωή αλληλοεξαρτώνται και δεν μπορούμε να τα αξιολογήσουμε γιατι το ένα εμπεριέχει παράγοντες από το άλλο. Δεν είναι έτσι όμως. 
Όλοι δεν ξέρουμε οτι το σκουότ είναι η καλύτερη άσκηση για τα πόδια!Πώς βγήκε αυτό το συμπέρασμα? Κάποιος αξιολόγησε τα αποτελέσματα του σκουότ με αυτά π.χ.της πρέσσας και είδε οτι είναι ανώτερα.

Ετσι λοιπόν αξιολογούμε και τα αποτελέσματα ενός συμπληρώματος. Δοκιμάζεις για 3 μήνες την Α πρωτείνη δοκιμάζεις και για 3 την Β και συγκρίνεις. So simple! 

Εγώ έχω δοκιμάσει 15 – 20 διαφορετικές πρωτείνες.  Οι 18 μου φάνηκαν πάνω κάτω οι ίδιες. Υπάρχουν 2 όμως που τις ξεχωρίζω.Η μια είναι η νιτρο.




> Το αποτέλεσμα δεν προέρχεται απο το ίδιο το αντικείμενο, αλλά απο κάποια άλλα πράγματα που άλλαξαν σε σας, π.χ. αλλαγή ποσότητας στα θρεπτικά στοιχεία, αλλαγή αναλογίας κ.λ.π. σε βαθμό που προκαλούν θετικές προσαρμογές/αποτελέσματα ή απο κάτι ανάλογο/παρόμοιο, αν με πιάνετε.


Αν όμως δεν άλλαξε καποιο άλλο ‘πράγμα’ δια της εις άτοπον απαγωγην ο συνήθης ύποπτος είναι το αντικείμενο.Απλά μαθηματικά!  :01. Wink:

----------


## Gasturb

> σχετικά με προορμόνες μέσα στην νιτρο http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=177900


Mήπως για αυτό έχει την διπλάσια τιμή??

Gt

----------


## Nick3

> Εγώ έχω δοκιμάσει 15 – 20 διαφορετικές πρωτείνες.



Πόσον καιρό κάνεις βάρη φίλε αν επιτρέπεται?

----------


## theodore_tsi

> Εγώ έχω δοκιμάσει 15 – 20 διαφορετικές πρωτείνες.  Οι 18 μου φάνηκαν πάνω κάτω οι ίδιες. Υπάρχουν 2 όμως που τις ξεχωρίζω.Η μια είναι η νιτρο.


ρίξε και την άλλη έτσι για να ξέρουμε  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## BRaWNy

Φίλε antonio δεν μπερδεύω τίποτε, ειμουν ξεκάθαρος σε αυτά που είπα, θα με καταλάβεις κάποια στιγμή.
Ακριβως αυτό που είπες, η αποτελεσματικότητα ενος συμπληρώματος δεν οφείλεται μόνο στο τι περιέχει και για ποιούς σκοπούς, αλλά στο πως θα χρησιμοποιηθεί αυτό το ίδιο.
Τεσπα, δεν θα αναφερθω παραπέρα παρόλο που δεν απαντήθηκε το ερωτημά μου, θα γινει κουραστικό, όσοι κατάλαβαν κατάλαβαν και όσοι θέλουν μπορουν να έχουν άλλη άποψη και οποιαδήποτε, δεν έχω κάτι με αυτό και έτσι θέλω και για τις δικές μου απόψεις.
Αν δεν σου φαίνονται λογικά αυτά που είπα, απλά προσπέρασέ τα.

Μάλλον θα πρέπει να "εστιαστώ" αλλιώς στο φορουμ και στα θέματά του.

----------


## Vson

....οποιος μιλαει για την muscletech nitrotech με ασχημα λογια:
1) δεν την εχει δοκιμασει
2) ειναι πολυ καλη και δινει δυναμη
3) αν και κακη πρωτεινικα εχει αλλα στοιχεια(φορμουλα)
4) τα αποτελεσματα μου ηταν καλα και αρκετα(πιο πανω απ οτι περιμενα,στη δυναμη ηταν που τρελαθηκα κυριως,πηρα και 1.5 κιλο σε 2 μηνες χρησης μονο μετα το gym και 1 πριν επαιρνα).

οι διατροφικες μας συνηθιες ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ αλλαζουν,εκτος αν καποιος κανει ριζικες αλλαγες (το αναφερει στη προκειμενη)

οσο για τα andro just lol,σιγα μην διακινδυνευσει η muscletech το ονομα της ετσι απλα παγκωσμιος πλεον που ολα πιανονται και εγινε απο 1 χαζο αναφορα ,1cent οποιος δεν την πιστευει ας τη δοκιμασει.

----------


## BRaWNy

....4) τα αποτελεσματα μου ηταν καλα και αρκετα(πιο πανω απ οτι περιμενα,στη δυναμη ηταν που τρελαθηκα κυριως,πηρα και 1.5 κιλο σε 2 μηνες χρησης μονο μετα το gym και 1 πριν επαιρνα). 

>>>Mάλιστα, αυτα τα αποτελέσματα δηλαδή σου τα έδωσε το συμπλήρωμα?
Τέτοια αποτελέσματα αλλά και διπλάσια έχουν σχεδόν όλοι, ειδικά αυτοί που κάνουν σοβαρή προπόνηση και διατροφή και είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν οφείλονται σε κάτι ιδιαίτερο, όπως ενα συμπλήρωμα, αλλά στον συνδιασμό πολλών παραγόντων αλλά και βασικών προϋποθέσεων.

----------


## Vson

5) συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου αλλα σου λεω οτι με την ON που εχω τωρα τα αποτελεσματα στο γυμανστηριο ειναι 30% λιγοτερα ,και αν και εχω γινει καλυτερος μυικα δεν νιωθω τοσο καλα οσο πριν,ισως λογο andro ποιος ξερει ....


ειμαι συμφωνος μαζι σου γενικα αλλα η nitro ειναι πολυ καλο σκευασμα.
Οποιος κραζει το συγκεκριμενο παρακαλω να το δοκιμασει πρωτα και μετα ας πει τις βλακιες του,μπορει η mt ναναι μεγαλη κομπινα αλλα για την nitro ειμαι καθετος.

----------


## Gasturb

> 3) αν και κακη πρωτεινικα εχει αλλα στοιχεια(φορμουλα)
> 4) τα αποτελεσματα μου ηταν καλα και αρκετα(πιο πανω απ οτι περιμενα,στη δυναμη ηταν που τρελαθηκα κυριως,πηρα και 1.5 κιλο σε 2 μηνες χρησης μονο μετα το gym και 1 πριν επαιρνα).


Φανερώνεις το πρώτα σου βήματα στο bb 





> οσο για τα andro just lol,σιγα μην διακινδυνευσει η muscletech το ονομα της ετσι απλα παγκωσμιος πλεον που ολα πιανονται και εγινε απο 1 χαζο αναφορα ,1cent οποιος δεν την πιστευει ας τη δοκιμασει.


Sorry αλλα μαύρα μεσάνυχτα έχεις για το τι μπορεί να κάνει (κ να παίρνει έγκριση κυκλοφορίας) ώστε να βγαίνει όπως λες...





> 2) ειναι πολυ καλη και δινει δυναμη


Gt

----------


## Gasturb

> Οποιος κραζει το συγκεκριμενο παρακαλω να το δοκιμασει πρωτα και μετα ας πει τις βλακιες του


Beautiful Vson

Gt

----------


## BRaWNy

> 5) συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου αλλα σου λεω οτι με την ON που εχω τωρα τα αποτελεσματα στο γυμανστηριο ειναι 30% λιγοτερα ,και αν και εχω γινει καλυτερος μυικα δεν νιωθω τοσο καλα οσο πριν,ισως λογο andro ποιος ξερει ....
> 
> 
> ειμαι συμφωνος μαζι σου γενικα αλλα η nitro ειναι πολυ καλο σκευασμα.
> Οποιος κραζει το συγκεκριμενο παρακαλω να το δοκιμασει πρωτα και μετα ας πει τις βλακιες του,μπορει η mt ναναι μεγαλη κομπινα αλλα για την nitro ειμαι καθετος.


Φίλε, να σου δωσω μια συμβουλή σαν μεγαλύτερος, χωρις κακη διάθεση και αν θες την ακούς.
Αν τα αποτελέσματα σου είναι κατα 30% λιγότερα απο ότι λες, να είσαι σίγουρος ότι αυτό δεν οφείλεται στο συμπλήρωμα ή στην αλλαγή του συμπληρώματος.
Νομίζω θα πρέπει να κοιτάξεις καλά να βρεις αυτά που φταίνε μεσα στην διατροφή σου και μέσα στην προπόνησή σου, αυτά ειναι που καθορίζουν περισσότερο αυτό που λες και μην χάνεις ενέργεια με το να ακούς για συμπληρώματα "το ένα έτσι, το άλλο έτσι κ.λ.π." και να την ψάχνεις πάνω σε αυτά, αλλά και το να ασχολείσε με το ποιός κράζει την Νitro και τέτοια.
Ανάλογα σε τι δίνεις περισσότερη έμφαση, εκει και βελτιωνεσε και καλύτερα αλλά και περισσότερο.
Θέσε ενα ερωτημα στον εαυτό σου:
"Θες να γίνεις εξπέρ δοκιμάζοντας διάφορα συμπληρώματα για να δεις (όπως λάθος πιστεύεις και με την λάθος έννοια πάνω σε αυτά) ποιό έχει καλύτερα αποτελέσματα απο το άλλο, κι ας έχεις και αρνητικά αποτελέσματα καμμιά φορά στην πορεία, όπως τωρα όπως λες με την ΟΝ....
ή θες να φτιάξεις το σωμα σου, να βάλεις μυς και να δυναμώσεις και να βρεις ποιά διατροφή σου ταιριάζει αλλά και πως να προπονείσε καλύτερα?"

Δεν θελω απάντηση σε αυτό, απλά σκέψου το και μετα κρινε και κάνε όπως νομίζεις.
Να ξέρεις, απλά να βοηθήσω θέλω και ότι λεω ειναι απλά η γνωμη μου.

----------


## Vson

φιλε σεβομαι πολυ την αποψη σου αλλα επιμενω οτι η nitro ειναι πολυ καλο συμπληρωμα εστω στη δυναμη.
η διατροφη μου ειναι ιδια....,ξερω καλα τι θελω και τι εξυπηρετει το συμπληρωμα,ειναι ενα καλο θα ελεγα γευμα μεταπροπονητικο,καλυτερο απο οτιδηποτε γευμα ακριβως μετα την προπονηση ολα ταλλα εχουν σχεση με φαγητο αλλα post work out συμπληρωμα δειχνει ποσο καλο ειναι.
Αυτα και thanks gasturb φαινεται οτι εχεις φασιστικη ταση με την muscletech εμενα η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι εστω ακομα και αυτη η εταιρια μπορει να βγαλει 1 προιον αξιο προσοχης,thats all.

----------


## Gasturb

Vson δεύτερη σε σειρα κ πρώτη σοβαρή παρατήρηση: να προσέχεις τον λόγο σου στο φόρουμ.

Gt

----------


## Vson

φαινεται ξεκαθαρα η θεση σου καθε φορα που ακους muscletech ομως.....ναι η οχι;

----------


## Gasturb

Προηγουμένως μιλούσα γενικά μιας κ ουκ ολίγες φορές εταιρίες καταφεύγουν σε περίεργες ουσίες για να δυναμώσουν τα προιόντα τους. Για την Muscletech δεν ξέρω αν συμβαίνει αυτό αλλά δεν θα μου φαίνοταν περίεργο μιας κ δεν θα ήταν ούτε η πρώτη ούτε η τελευταία εταιρεία. Τi φασιστικό βρίσκεις εδώ?

Την αποψή μου για την Muscletech κ On πρωτεϊνες την έχω πει, κ μόνο που είναι 'trendy' στο θέμα marketing δεν τις επιλέγω έτσι απλά.

Gt

----------


## ajax

> Την αποψή μου για την Muscletech κ On πρωτεϊνες την έχω πει, κ μόνο που είναι 'trendy' στο θέμα marketing δεν τις επιλέγω έτσι απλά.
> 
> Gt


σωστος...  :01. Wink:

----------


## Vson

αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι η on & muscletech δεν μπορουν να  βγαλουν και κανενα σημαντικο προιον.........ετσι ενοουσα το φασιστικο.

----------


## Gasturb

Δεν δίνω συνέχεια. 

Ο γενικός κανόνας είναι ότι ο τρόπος κ το λέξιλόγιο μας στο φόρουμ πρέπει να είναι προσεκτικός κ ευπρεπής κ σταματώ εδώ.

Gt

----------


## Duke-Nukem

Όσο αφορά της αναφορές στα ando είναι αληθείς. Μην σε κάνει να νομίζεις ότι δεν μπορούν να γίνουν τέτοια περιστατικά. Θα σου πω ένα παράδειγμα. Οι καπνοβιομηχανίες μέχρι το 2000 μέσα στο καπνό ρίχνανε αμωνία και άλλες χημικές ενώσεις ώστε να δημιουργήται πιο γρήγορα το αίσθημα της εξάρτησης. Δεν νομίζω τα τσιγάρα να έχουν σταματήσει και κυκλοφορούν.
Επιπλέον για να γυρίσουμε στο θέμα μας δηλαδή την hardcore, είναι ουσιαστικά το ίδιο προιόν με την απλή απλά έχουν βάλει το Hardcore για λόγους marketing και ως πιο γκλαμούρ και τρέντυ εμφάνιση.'Επισης τα κιλά που λες άνετα μπορούν να γίνουν προσιτά μέσω διατροφής.
No hard Feeling

----------


## Vson

οι εξετασεις αιματος που εκανα ομως μονο παραπανω κρεατινη εδειξαν 13/12 (κατα 1 μοναδα παραπανω απ το κανονικο) τωρα ποιος εχει δικιο κ ποιος οχι οκ,κατα ταλλα ολα ηταν κανονικα.

----------


## asdf

Γιατι δεν αφηνεται το Vson να σας μηλισει και τον πιανεται απο τα μουτρα? Το παιδι το εχει δοκιμασει και μπορει να πει την γνωμη χωρις υποθεσεις και μαλιστα εχει κανει και εξετασεις κτλ...οποιος θελει ας στον πιστεψει η οχι δικαιωμα του καθενος ειναι να κανει οτι θελει...Απο την αλλη Vson μην ξεχνας οτι η Muscletech για να μπορει να δαπαναει τοσα $ στις διαφημησεις μπορει και να λαδωνει και κανα γραναζι (βλεπε coca-cola, Mc Donalds etc) εκει στο Αμερικα. Τεσπα το παιδι δοκιμασε και μας ειπε την γνωμη του τωρα απο εκει και περα αν εσεις προσπαθητε να του βγαλετε απο το μυαλο του οτι δουλεψε πανω του δεν μπορειτε να του το κανετε για ειδε αποτελεσματα (ενω ΜΕΡΙΚΟΙ απο εσας καν δεν εχουν δοκιμασει το συγκεκριμενο προιον)...Οποτε gg

----------


## Saitek

Παραθέτω ένα κείμενο που βρήκα σε ένα site.Επίσης οι τιμές της κλασικής νίτρο και της hardcore είναι οι ίδιες ,δεν σας παραξενέυει;




> Το πλεονέκτημα του NitroTech Hardcore
> 
> Το NitroTech Hardcore σχεδιάστηκε για να είναι το πιο ισχυρό και γρήγορο προϊόν πρωτεΐνης για μυϊκή ανάπτυξη.
>     Έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί Τεχνολογία Νανομοριακής Διασποράς η οποία αυξάνει δραστικά την μυϊκή ανάπτυξη και την δύναμη. Με την χρήση της επαναστατικής Τεχνολογίας Νανοδιάχυσης, μία συγκεκριμένη ποσότητα της πρωτεΐνης που περιέχει το NitroTech Hardcore μειώνεται σε μέγεθος μικρότερο, έως και 7.400%,  από ότι τα μόρια των συνηθισμένων προϊόντων πρωτεΐνης. Αυτό έγινε για να επιταχυνθεί η μεταφορά αμινοξέων από το αίμα και η λήψη του από τα κύτταρα ώστε αυτά να λαμβάνουν γρήγορα μεγάλες ποσότητες αμινοξέων.
>      Με αυτόν τον τρόπο υπάρχει μεγάλη μυϊκή αύξηση. Με βάση τις υπάρχουσες δημοσιευμένες έρευνες, κανένα άλλο προϊόν στον κόσμο δεν έχει αποδειχθεί ότι είναι πιο ισχυρό και πιο αποτελεσματικό από το NitroTech Hardcore.


By the way,θα το δοκιμάσω λίαν συντόμως και θα σας πω αποτελέσματα.

----------


## BRaWNy

....Το NitroTech Hardcore σχεδιάστηκε για να είναι το πιο ισχυρό και γρήγορο προϊόν πρωτεΐνης για μυϊκή ανάπτυξη.

>>Θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν προϋποθέσεις όμως για αυτό.
Γιατι αλλιώς, είναι σαν έχεις ένα ποδήλατο και προσπαθείς να του βάλεις βενζίνη για να κινηθεί

----------


## Duke-Nukem

μου αρέσει ο τρόπος που σκέφτεσαι brawny

----------


## billys15

7.400%....
237.54%.....
1296%....

Βαζει και κατι αριθμους αυτη η mtech για να σε πεισει... Αν ηταν ετσι θα παιρναμε ολοι nitrotech και θα χτιζαμε μυς.

Για να μην παρεξηγηθω,δεν εχω τιποτα με αυτους που αγοραζουν προϊοντα της εταιρειας,ετσι; Να μην γινει καμια παρερμηνεια.

----------


## ajax

> ....Το NitroTech Hardcore σχεδιάστηκε για να είναι το πιο ισχυρό και γρήγορο προϊόν πρωτεΐνης για μυϊκή ανάπτυξη.
> 
> >>Θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν προϋποθέσεις όμως για αυτό.
> Γιατι αλλιώς, είναι σαν έχεις ένα ποδήλατο και προσπαθείς να του βάλεις βενζίνη για να κινηθεί


ωραιος....παιδια εγω σαν χρηστης mtech μπορω να πω οτι τα προιοντα οντος δουλευουν απλα τα εχουν σε 4Χ τιμες απο τα αλλα.αμα για μια cell-tech δινεις 50 ευρο και σε βγαζει 10 μερες με αποτελεσματα που στα δινει και μια κρεατινη που κανει τα ιδια λεφτα και σε βγαζει 2 μηνες,τοτε ναι ειναι μεγαλοι κλεφτες στην mtech!τωρα αν καποιος την βρισκει με αυτην την εταιρια δικαιωμα του,σε ελευθερη χωρα ζουμε!

----------


## BRaWNy

BRaWNyS eXTRaS:
Ένα πρόγραμμα προπόνησης ή μια διατροφή ή κάποια συμπληρώματα και ότι σχετικό προορίζεται για κάποιον σκοπό ή στόχο στα πλαίσια του μποντυμπίλντιγκ αλλά και γενικότερα σε όσους αθλούνται, δεν αποτυγχάνουν.

Αποτυγχάνει μόνο κανείς ως προς την εφαρμογή και χρησιμοποίησή τους, στην κατανόησή τους αλλά και σωστή και ανάλογη επιλογή τους.

"Όλα δουλεύουν, αρκει να βρεις πως και με ποιό τρόπο στο βέλτιστο τους"

----------


## ajax

τελικα βρηκα που οφειλετε η "ενεργεια"που λενε ολοι για την cell-tech.Εχει 70 γρ υδατανθρακες ανα δοση.....τωρα και με το λιποοικο οξυ εκανε  μεγαλη κατακρατιση υγρων....  :01. Evil NO:

----------


## Vson

για nitrotech μιλαμε οχι για κρεατινη ajax;

----------


## ajax

anyway ιδιες ........ ειναι.θα ψαξω για nitro και θα ποσταρο

----------


## Vson

καμια σχεση,η nitro δεν εχει carbs.......και ειναι πρωτεινη φορμουλα με μικρες ποσοτητες κρεατινης......

----------


## ajax

Οταν λεω οι ιδιες εννοω οτι ειναι η ιδια μουφα,παντα σκεπτονται κατι και καλα πατεντες για να πουλανε 200% πανω..οχι οτι κρεατινη ειναι το ιδιο με πρωτεινη,δικο μου εκφραστικο λαθος   :01. Wink:

----------


## Vson

η nitro καθολου μουφα δεν ειναι........ οσο για την κρεατινη που λες εγω ακουω μονο καλα λογια και οτι κανει την δουλεια που πρεπει να κανει μια κρεατινη..........
εγω αν συγκρινω nitro tech με ON 100% με κλειστα τα ματια nitro ,και ΝΑΙ εγω ειδα πολυ πιο καλα αποτελεσματα με nitro απο ON αν και εχει μεινει λιγο ON ακομα....
οτι ναναι πραγματικα,USE first judge after.

----------


## v@g

> η nitro καθολου μουφα δεν ειναι........ οσο για την κρεατινη που λες εγω ακουω μονο καλα λογια και οτι κανει την δουλεια που πρεπει να κανει μια κρεατινη..........
> εγω αν συγκρινω nitro tech με ON 100% με κλειστα τα ματια nitro ,και ΝΑΙ εγω *ειδα πολυ πιο καλα αποτελεσματα με nitro* απο ON αν και εχει μεινει λιγο ON ακομα....
> οτι ναναι πραγματικα,USE first judge after.


Δηλαδή τι αποτελέσματα είδες;

----------


## asdf

Vson αμα εχει μεσα η νιτρο τα κερατα της  και μαλιστα τα οποια δεν αναγραφονται κιολας πανω στην συσκευασια φυσικο ειναι να δουλευει βραχυπροθεσμα απο μια απλη whey ομως μακρυπροθεσμα δεν νομιζω να δουλευει τοσο καλα...

----------


## v@g

Το κοτόπουλο δουλεύει;

 :02. Cyclops:

----------


## ajax

φιλε εχει 70γρ υδατανθρακα ανα δοση.να γιατι εχεις τοση ενεργεια.παιρνεις εναν υδατανθρακα απο φαρμακειο βαλε τον στην κρεατινη σου και εχεις το ιδιο αποτελεσμα με την cell-tech στην μιση τιμη.εχεις δοκιμασει αλλη κρεατινη?οπως EAS κτλ?

----------


## Vson

η κρεατινη εχει 70 gr υδατανθρακες 

nitro-tech protein εχει 3 gr υδατανθρακες

θα την μπερδεψες με την cell-tech ;p

----------


## RUHL

01/04/2007 18:22  :02. Chinese:   :02. Chinese:   :02. Chinese:

----------


## Vson

ναι αλλα να ξεκαθαρισουμε στον ajax  :01. Razz:

----------


## Vlado

Παιδιά, παντώς η ταπεινή μου γνώμη είναι οτι παρ' όλο που NITRO TECH kai η Cell tech είναι ακριβούτσικες είναι απο τισ καλύτερα συμπληρώματα.
Το δέχομαι οτι έχουν παρακάνει με τις υπερβολικες διαφημίσεις τους, όμως είναι από τουσ καλύτερους......!!!!!!
Μάλιστα, τώρα τελευταία έχουν ρίξει αρκετά και τις τιμές τους........

----------


## RUHL

ναι και ερηξε και τα συστατικα επισης με αυτες τις τιμες  :01. lol:   :01. lol:  

τωρα το δουλευουν ειναι σχετικο αναλογως με το συγκρινης  
αν συγκρινεις νιτροτεκ(πρωτεινη+κρεατινη) με μια απλη whey On πχ δεν ειναι ισαξια συγκριση οποτε οπως ειπα το δουλευουν ειναι σχετικο  :01. Wink:

----------


## mantus3

Οτι τα συμπλιροματα της muscletech δουλευουν ειναι γεγονος... οσο κ να μην θελουν καποιοι να το παραδεκτουν.. το οτι οι τιμες γενικα ειναι τσιμπιμενες τοσο στην ελλαδα οσο κ σε ολη τη εε κ αυτο ειναι γεγονος. το θεμα με την διαφημιστικη της καμπανια ειναι ομως σχετη κοροιδια... τρελοι αριθμοι που ουτε ποντικια δεν πιανουν τετοιες αυξισεις... Κ εκτως αυτου, συνεχεια ριχνει τις τιμες. θα αναφερθω σε γνωστη αλλησιδα που διστυχως ειναι κ ο αποκλιστικος της εισαγογεας στην ελλαδα... -30% εκτωση, πριν λιγο καιρο -20%... εγω γιατι βλεπω τις τιμες τησ ομως να ανεβενουν?
Αλωστε ειναι γνωστο, στον χωρο, καλητερη διαφημιση ειναι οι πελατες κ οχι τα συμβολαια εκατομιριων με αθλιτες κ οι διαφημισεις σε περιωδικα κ tv...

----------


## panagiotisf

και εδω εχω να πω το ιδιο
οπου ακους πολλα κερασια παρε ΜΙΚΡΟ καλαθι

παντως οφειλω να ομολογησω πως οι διαφημησεις της εταιριας αυτης κανουν καλα την δουλεια τους
πολλα παιδια ψαρωνουν απο τα μεγαλα λογια που λενε

----------


## Eimai_fetes

Παναγιωτη, αυτην την φραση τις 2 τελευταιες μερες το εχω διαβασει σε 3-4 διαφορετικα ποστ.....    :03. Thumb up:  

Πριν μπω σε αυτο το φορουμ, ειχε ψαξει την muscletech λιγο στο ιντερνετ.
Ειχα διαφημισεις με τις οποιες ειχα μεινει αφωνος κ πιστευα πως σε 8-9 μηνες, κα εχω γινει τουμπανο, κ θα πηγαινω για προπονηση σηκωνοντας βαρη που αλλοι σηκωνουν μτα απο 2-3 χρονια...
Τετοια ζημια μου ειχε κανει η διαφημισης της (κ σαν αρχαριος, τα πιστευεις χ 10)... Βεβαια, δεν δοκιμασα πηρα ποτε γιατι ρωτησα κ μου ειπαν οτι ειναι ψιλοαπατεωνια...
Μπηκα εδω, κ βρηκα ανθρωπους που ασχολουνται χρονια με αυτα, να την "κατακρινουν" , να μην την συμπαθουν κ χωρις να εχουν καποιο οφελος...
Κ επειδη ειδα πολλους τετοιους ανθρωπους, πειστηκα οτι μαλλον δεν αξιζει...

----------


## nEEd4wEEd

κάνω copy paste το reply που έδωσα σε παρόμοιο thread στο άλλο γνωστό ελληνικό forum....
πιστεύω θα βοηθήσει (και θα διασκεδάσει)


Quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by Γιαννης91

Εχω να πω οτι δεν συμφωνω καθολου με την πληθωρα των παραπανω σχολιων. Ποστευω οτι τα προιοντα της muscletech οχι μονο ειναι φοβερα αλλα και στη μιση δοσολογια. Εχοντας εμπειρια απο καθαρη πρωτεινη, μετα τη δοκιμη της nitro-tech hardcore ειδα φοβερα αποτελεσματα. Εφαγα το πιο τρομερο πρηξιμο της ζωης μου μεσα στον ενα μηνα στον οποιο τη χρησιμοποιησα και πηρα ανετα (χωρις κανενος ειδους διατροφη, απλως μεγαλες ποσοτητες κρεατος) 5kg. Πιστευω οτι ολοι μπορουν να δουν αποτελεσματα και παρακαλω οσοι δεν την εχουν δοκιμασει καλα θα κανουν να αφηνουν τα περιττα σχολια καθως δεν υπαρχει κανενα νοημα σε αυτα. Τα προιοντα της muscletech ειναι φοβερα και το λενε και αλλοι.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Γιάννη η αντίδραση σου είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογική δεδομένης της εμπειρίας σου και των γνώσεων σου. Ίσως δεν εξηγήθηκαν σωστά κάποια πράγματα.

α) συγκεκριμένα η νιτρο-τεκ (την οποία έχω δοκιμάσει και εγώ, επίσης με καλύτερα αποτελέσματα από οποιαδήποτε άλλη πρωτείνη), είναι αυτό που λέμε φόρμουλα. 
ΔΕΝ είναι καθαρή πρωτείνη. περιέχει και κρεατίνη σε μία ικανοποιητική ποσότητα (όχι κανονική δόση, αλλά σίγουρα αρκετή για να την νιώσεις), και βιταμίνες και ALA κλπ. Οπότε είναι πολύ προφανές ΓΙΑΤΙ δούλεψε καλύτερα από τις άλλες πρωτείνες. 
Η ένσταση είναι ότι αφενώς δεν είναι "σωστό" να διαφημίζεις πρωτείνη και να πουλάς πρωτείνη+κρεατίνη γτ έτσι δημιουργείς την εντύπωση ότι η πρωτείνη σου είναι "καλύτερη"(η πρωτείνη είναι πρωτείνη, το περιτύλιγμα δεν έχει σημασία), αφετέρου αντί να πάρεις την νιτρο-τεκ στα Χ ευρό, μπορείς να πάρεις καθαρή πρωτείνη, καθαρή κρεατίνη, καθαρό ότι θέλεις τεσπα, και να φτιάξεις μόνος σου κάτι ίδιο ή και καλύτερο με πολύ λιγότερα λέφτά.

β) παρόμοιες κομπίνες παίζουν σε ΟΛΑ τα προιόντα της. ενδεικτικά αναφέρω το Aplodan το οποίο αν δεις τα συστατικά του, είναι 2 τεράστια μόρια άλφα-τάδε-13-αμινοξύ κλπ κλπ, τα οποία αν τα βάλεις στο google ανακαλύπτεις ότι είναι η κρεατίνη και το ALA (αλφα λιποικό οξύ). Φυσικά σε τιμές 5πλάσιες από κανονική κρεατίνη και ALA. Μεγααααλη κομπίνα....

γ) Το μάρκετινγκ της εταιρίας είναι τουλάχιστον ΓΕΛΕΙΟ και προφανώς απευθύνεται σε άμαθα ανήλικα που τώρα μπήκαν στο άθλημα και έχουν ακόμα το magic pill mentality. Η προθέσεις της εταιρίας να εκμεταλευτεί την αμάθεια και την ευπιστία είναι προφανείς.

δ) παρόλα αυτά είναι άδικο να μην πούμε ότι ΝΑΙ, τα περισσότερα προιόντα δουλεύουν. ναι, αν τα πάρεις στα πλαίσια καλής διατροφής και προπόνησης, θα δεις διαφορά. από την άλλη όμως, το ίδιο ισχύει για όλα τα συμπληρώματα σχεδόν.

Συνολικά η εταιρία τρώει βρίσιμο γτ κάνει κομπίνες, προσπαθεί να εκμεταλευτεί την αμάθεια και την ευκολοπιστία του κοσμάκη για ίδιον όφελος, έχει υπερτιμημένα προιόντα και γενικά βγάζει έναν αέρα "προσπαθούμε να σας τα πάρουμε με κομπίνες".
Αλλά στην τελική, αν δεν σε ενδιαφέρει να σε πιάνουν μ@λάκα, έχεις και τα λεφτά και δεν έχεις όρεξη να ψαχτείς στο θέμα, πάρε muscle-tech. Τα προιόντα τα ίδια είναι μιά χαρά.

----------


## panagiotisf

eimai_fetes 
φιλε ναι το ιδιο μηνυμα το εβαλα και σε αλλα ποστς που ασχολουνται με προιοντα της συγκεκριμενης εταιριας
η αποψη μου ειναι αυτη
δεν λεω πως η εταιρια εχει μαπα προιοντα 
αλλα υπερτιμημενα και σε καμια περιπτωση σε δεν κανουν υπερανθρωπο οπως λενε
πολλα λογια λιγες πραξεις ...........
και γενικα οποιος νομιζει πως με μια πρωτεινη και μια κρεατινη θα γινει αυτος που βλεπει στις φωτο 
κοιμαται τον υπνο του δικαιου

υπαρχουν πολυ καλυτερες εταιριες και πολύ καλυτερα προιοντα στις ιδιες τιμες για αυτο ειναι υπερτιμημενα 
και εγω πριν καμια 8 χρονια οταν ημουν πιο μικρος ψαρωνα απο τετοιες διαφημισεις
και επειδη η γνωση ειναι δυναμη και επειδη δεν θελω το παραμυθι που εφαγα εγω πιο πιτσιρικας να το φανε και αλλοι
και γιατι δεν μου αρεσει να πεζουν με τα ονειρα και στις σκεψεις του κοσμου 
για αυτο λεω την αποψη μου τοσο εντονα για αυτην την εταιρια οτι κατ εμε δεν αξιζει 

παντως τα λεφτα που ριχνει η εταιρια στις διαφημισεις και στην προωθηση προιοντον 
πιανουν τοπο καταφερνουν και πουλανε με τα μεγαλα λογια που λενε

----------


## M0uD0u_

Καλησπερα ποια ειναι ι γνωμη σας για αυτο το gainer ?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Βάζε καμιά φωτογραφία όταν ζητάς πληροφορίες για ένα συμπλήρωμα..

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Εγώ έχω μια προκατάληψη με τη συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία και δεν αγοράζω τπτ δικό της. Αν κάποιος την έχει δοκιμάσει ας πει..

----------


## Bane

Πληροφοριακά η γλουταμίνη μπλοκάρει την παραγωγή νιτρικού οξειδίου.

----------


## The Rock

> Πληροφοριακά η γλουταμίνη μπλοκάρει την παραγωγή νιτρικού οξειδίου.


Αα ρε επιστήμονα !!!!!

----------


## M0uD0u_

σε ευχαριστο Στελακο για την φωτο ... bane για ανελυσε το λιγω αυτο  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## kyriakos23

δλδ οταν πινουμε νιτρικο δεν πινουμε γλουταμινη?

----------


## Bane

> δλδ οταν πινουμε νιτρικο δεν πινουμε γλουταμινη?


Ναι.

----------


## M0uD0u_

bane αν μπορεις εξηγησε μου λιγω τι σχεση εχει αυτο με την Nitro-tech και τι ειναι το νιτρικο 


ευχαριστο

----------


## liosis

επειδη την ειπια η γνομη μ ειναι ποσ ειναι καλη ορε παλικαρια

----------


## Polyneikos

*Πριν ανοιξετε καινουργιο τοπικ για ένα προιον ,ελέγξτε αν υπαρχει ήδη τοπικ ανοιγμενο.*
*Έτσι το φόρουμ γίνεται πιο λειτουργικο και οι πληροφορίες καλύτερα συγκεντρωμενες.Τα ποστς μεταφερθηκαν στο παλιο τόπικ*

----------


## RAMBO

δοκιμασα απο αυτην και τι να πω? οποτε την επεινα το στομαχι μου με πεθαινε......

----------


## mide13

εγω την χρησιμοποιησα ! πολυ καλη γευση  :03. Thumb up:  μονο αυτο....

----------


## hardtraining

λοιπον παιδια πολυ μα παρα πολυ μεγαλος λογος εχει γινει σε συτο το σιτε για την πρωτεινη NITRO-TECH HARDCORE Που πολλα παιδια απο εδω μεσα εχουν δει φοβερα αποτελεσματα στο σωμα τους, αυτο το υποστηριζουν πολλοι! χθες πηγαμε με εναν σηναθλητη μου για να αγορασει μια απλη πρωτεινη WHEY αλλα ο πωλητης τον επισε να παρει την NITRO-TECH HARDCORE γτ του ειπε οτι ετσι θα δει τρελα αποτελεσματα στο σωμα του, κατι το οποιο υποστηριζουν και πολλα παιδια απο εδω μεσα που την εχουν δοκιμασει! μαλιστα ο πωλητης ελεγε και ελεγε συνεχεια για αυτην την πρωτεινη και τλκ το φιλαρακι μου την πηρε στα 908 γραμμαρια και του εκανε τιμη 31 ευρω απο 35 που ειχε! η συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη εχει μεσα και καποια ποσοστα κρεατινης! ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ Ο ΠΩΛΗΤΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΕΣ ΓΤ ΕΙΝΑΙ 90ΑΡΑ ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ Τ  ΕΙΠΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ pOINT ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗ! θελω να ρωτησω λοιπον τα εξης απο ανθρωπους που ειτε την εχουν δοκιμασει ειτε ειναι αρκετα ενημερωμενοι για τα συμπληρωματα και για τη συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη!

α) περιεχει μεσα προορμονες οπως λεν τα παιδια. αρα θεωρητε επικινδυνη πρωτεινη?
β) εαν και ειναι 90αρα ειναι καλυτερη απο μια πρωτεινη whey???
γ) αξιζει να τη δοκιμασει καποιος γτ απο αυτα που λενε τα παιδια ειναι καπως επικινδυνη
δ) περιεχει μια ουσια ανδρο 

     τλκ επικινδυνη η οχι?????

----------


## beefmeup

> λοιπον παιδια πολυ μα παρα πολυ μεγαλος λογος εχει γινει σε συτο το σιτε για την πρωτεινη NITRO-TECH HARDCORE Που πολλα παιδια απο εδω μεσα εχουν δει φοβερα αποτελεσματα στο σωμα τους, αυτο το υποστηριζουν πολλοι! χθες πηγαμε με εναν σηναθλητη μου για να αγορασει μια απλη πρωτεινη WHEY αλλα ο πωλητης τον επισε να παρει την NITRO-TECH HARDCORE γτ του ειπε οτι ετσι θα δει τρελα αποτελεσματα στο σωμα του, κατι το οποιο υποστηριζουν και πολλα παιδια απο εδω μεσα που την εχουν δοκιμασει! μαλιστα ο πωλητης ελεγε και ελεγε συνεχεια για αυτην την πρωτεινη και τλκ το φιλαρακι μου την πηρε στα 908 γραμμαρια και του εκανε τιμη 31 ευρω απο 35 που ειχε! η συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη εχει μεσα και καποια ποσοστα κρεατινης! ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ Ο ΠΩΛΗΤΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΕΣ ΓΤ ΕΙΝΑΙ 90ΑΡΑ ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ Τ  ΕΙΠΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ pOINT ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗ! θελω να ρωτησω λοιπον τα εξης απο ανθρωπους που ειτε την εχουν δοκιμασει ειτε ειναι αρκετα ενημερωμενοι για τα συμπληρωματα και για τη συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη!
> 
> α) περιεχει μεσα προορμονες οπως λεν τα παιδια. αρα θεωρητε επικινδυνη πρωτεινη?
> β) εαν και ειναι 90αρα ειναι καλυτερη απο μια πρωτεινη whey???
> γ) αξιζει να τη δοκιμασει καποιος γτ απο αυτα που λενε τα παιδια ειναι καπως επικινδυνη
> δ) περιεχει μια ουσια ανδρο 
> 
>      τλκ επικινδυνη η οχι?????


την ειχα δοκιμασει οταν ειμουν μικρος κ δεν ηξερα,γιατι ολοι αυτοι μου προτειναν :01. Razz: 

οχι οτι ειναι κακη,αλλα δεν αξιζει τα λεφτα της,υπαρχουν πολυ καλυτερες..

δεν εχει τπτ ανδρο μεσα,στα συστατικα της.ουτε προορμονες κλπ

τωρα για το αν ειναι επικυνδινη,ειναι οσο τα φασολακια :08. Jason:

----------


## Michaelangelo

1on Παιδιά, για μένα δεν είναι τίποτα παραπάνω από μια ΜΈΤΡΙΑ πρωτεΐνη!

2on Τα φουσκώματα είναι ΜΟΝΟ λόγω τους 9% περίπου κρεατίνης που έχει και όχι λόγω τις πρωτεΐνης!

και 3on Ποια 90ra??? Αν θυμάμαι καλά 70ra δεν είναι??? (μαζί με τι γλουταμίνη)

ps: πρώτη μου πρωτεΐνη, μεγάλη μου μαλακια σαν αρχάριος τότε!

----------


## gj

> λοιπον παιδια πολυ μα παρα πολυ μεγαλος λογος εχει γινει σε συτο το σιτε για την πρωτεινη NITRO-TECH HARDCORE Που πολλα παιδια απο εδω μεσα εχουν δει φοβερα αποτελεσματα στο σωμα τους, αυτο το υποστηριζουν πολλοι! χθες πηγαμε με εναν σηναθλητη μου για να αγορασει μια απλη πρωτεινη WHEY αλλα ο πωλητης τον επισε να παρει την NITRO-TECH HARDCORE γτ του ειπε οτι ετσι θα δει τρελα αποτελεσματα στο σωμα του, κατι το οποιο υποστηριζουν και πολλα παιδια απο εδω μεσα που την εχουν δοκιμασει! μαλιστα ο πωλητης ελεγε και ελεγε συνεχεια για αυτην την πρωτεινη και τλκ το φιλαρακι μου την πηρε στα 908 γραμμαρια και του εκανε τιμη 31 ευρω απο 35 που ειχε! η συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη εχει μεσα και καποια ποσοστα κρεατινης! ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ Ο ΠΩΛΗΤΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΕΣ ΓΤ ΕΙΝΑΙ 90ΑΡΑ ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ Τ  ΕΙΠΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ pOINT ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗ! θελω να ρωτησω λοιπον τα εξης απο ανθρωπους που ειτε την εχουν δοκιμασει ειτε ειναι αρκετα ενημερωμενοι για τα συμπληρωματα και για τη συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη!
> 
> α) περιεχει μεσα προορμονες οπως λεν τα παιδια. αρα θεωρητε επικινδυνη πρωτεινη?
> β) εαν και ειναι 90αρα ειναι καλυτερη απο μια πρωτεινη whey???
> γ) αξιζει να τη δοκιμασει καποιος γτ απο αυτα που λενε τα παιδια ειναι καπως επικινδυνη
> δ) περιεχει μια ουσια ανδρο 
> 
>      τλκ επικινδυνη η οχι?????


1. Δεν ειναι 90αρα... ειναι 71%
2. τα φουσκοματάκια που βλέπεις ειναι αποτελεσμα της κρεατίνης
3. για τα ανδρο είχε βγει ένα λινκ εδω μέσα που έλεγε ότι βρέθηκαν 
4. καλύτερα να επιλέγει κάποιος άλλη πρωτείνη και να κάνει κυκλους κρεατίνης από το να πάρει αυτή

----------


## Michaelangelo

> 1. Δεν ειναι 90αρα... ειναι 71%
> 2. τα φουσκοματάκια που βλέπεις ειναι αποτελεσμα της κρεατίνης
> 3. για τα ανδρο είχε βγει ένα λινκ εδω μέσα που έλεγε ότι βρέθηκαν 
> 4. καλύτερα να επιλέγει κάποιος άλλη πρωτείνη και να κάνει κυκλους κρεατίνης από το να πάρει αυτή


+1 από μένα! με κάλυψες πλήρως!

----------


## petros872

> λοιπον παιδια πολυ μα παρα πολυ μεγαλος λογος εχει γινει σε συτο το σιτε για την πρωτεινη NITRO-TECH HARDCORE Που πολλα παιδια απο εδω μεσα εχουν δει φοβερα αποτελεσματα στο σωμα τους, αυτο το υποστηριζουν πολλοι! χθες πηγαμε με εναν σηναθλητη μου για να αγορασει μια απλη πρωτεινη WHEY αλλα ο πωλητης τον επισε να παρει την NITRO-TECH HARDCORE γτ του ειπε οτι ετσι θα δει τρελα αποτελεσματα στο σωμα του, κατι το οποιο υποστηριζουν και πολλα παιδια απο εδω μεσα που την εχουν δοκιμασει! μαλιστα ο πωλητης ελεγε και ελεγε συνεχεια για αυτην την πρωτεινη και τλκ το φιλαρακι μου την πηρε στα 908 γραμμαρια και του εκανε τιμη 31 ευρω απο 35 που ειχε! η συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη εχει μεσα και καποια ποσοστα κρεατινης! ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ Ο ΠΩΛΗΤΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΕΣ ΓΤ ΕΙΝΑΙ 90ΑΡΑ ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ Τ  ΕΙΠΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ pOINT ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗ! θελω να ρωτησω λοιπον τα εξης απο ανθρωπους που ειτε την εχουν δοκιμασει ειτε ειναι αρκετα ενημερωμενοι για τα συμπληρωματα και για τη συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη!
> 
> α) περιεχει μεσα προορμονες οπως λεν τα παιδια. αρα θεωρητε επικινδυνη πρωτεινη?
> β) εαν και ειναι 90αρα ειναι καλυτερη απο μια πρωτεινη whey???
> γ) αξιζει να τη δοκιμασει καποιος γτ απο αυτα που λενε τα παιδια ειναι καπως επικινδυνη
> δ) περιεχει μια ουσια ανδρο 
> 
>      τλκ επικινδυνη η οχι?????


Υπάρχει ειδικός νόμος στην αμερικη που λεει οτι οποια ουσια ειναι κατω απο 1% δεν αναγραφεται στην ετικετα...οποτε φανταζεστε τι βαζουν μεσα...μακρια απο muscletech λεω εγω..και ναι ειναι πολυ πιθανον να εχει και ανδρο

----------


## El Topo

Eπειδή βλέπω πολλά αρνητικά σχόλια για τη συγκεκριμένη πρωτεϊνη, χωρίς όμως να αναφέρουν κάτι συγκεκριμένο (πέρα από την τιμή που σίγουρα δεν είναι τραγική), μπορεί κάποιος να πει τι έχει πια αυτή η πρωτεϊνη και είναι τόσο χειρότερη σε σχέση με τις καλές της αγοράς? Ειλικρινά έχω απορία, γιατί σκόπευα να την αγοράσω και διαβάζοντας το φόρουμ (που σημειωτέον είναι πολύ καλό), έχω δει πολύ αρνητικά σχόλια και δεν καταλαβαίνω το λόγο.

Επίσης, στα χρήματά της πάνω κάτω, ποια πρωτεϊνη είναι προτιμότερο να αγοράσω? Δεν θέλω τρελά πράγματα, απλά κάποια ενδυνάμωση των μυών και προαιρετικά λίγο όγκο (κάτι που απ'ό,τι διάβασα κάνει η Nitrotech λόγω της μικρής ποσότητας κρεατίνης που περιέχει). Θέλω απλά κάτι καλύτερο από την σκέτη προπόνηση, δεν περιμένω θαύματα.  Αυτή η Ηρακλής που λέτε, ποιο είναι το κανονικό της όνομα, πόσο περίπου κοστίζει και γενικά, κάνει λέτε για την (απλή) δουλειά που τη θέλω, ή είναι κάτι πιο σύνθετο?

Επίσης, δεν θέλω κάτι επικίνδυνο για την υγεία (γι'αυτό και πρόκειται να αγοράσω μόνο πρωτεϊνη και όχι άλλα συμπληρώματα) και πολλοί φίλοι από εδώ ισχυρίζονται ότι η nitrotech έχει άνδρο κλπ. Ακόμα και να έχει, είναι  επικίνδυνα τα στοιχεία αυτά, αν μιλάμε για κατανάλωση 2 σκουπ ημερησίως?

----------


## flowin_through

> Δεν θέλω τρελά πράγματα, απλά κάποια ενδυνάμωση των μυών και προαιρετικά λίγο όγκο (κάτι που απ'ό,τι διάβασα κάνει η Nitrotech λόγω της μικρής ποσότητας κρεατίνης που περιέχει).


Ειδες? ΑΥΤΟ την κανει τοσο χαμηλης υποσταθμης : η ΠΑΡΑΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΗΣΗ.

Και φυσικα οταν υπαρχει ανησυχια για υπαρξη απαγορευμενων ουσιων σε ενα φαινομενικα απλο σκευασμα, οπως η πρωτεΐνη - δεν ξερω αν υπαρχουν, αλλα- δε μπορεις να σκεφτεσαι ¨ποσο κακο μπορει να κανουν¨ και αν τα 2 scoop ημερησιως θα κανουν κακο. Δεν πανε ετσι τα στεροειδη. Κατσε ψαξτο περισσοτερο με τα συμπληρωματα. Αν εισαι αποφασισμενος να παρεις, τοτε παρε μια πρωτεΐνη ή/και μια πολυβιταμινη απο ανθρωπο που θα σου συστισει και πραγματικα εμπιστευεσαι, οχι αυτο που θα σου πει ο πρωτος πωλητης.

----------


## El Topo

> Ειδες? ΑΥΤΟ την κανει τοσο χαμηλης υποσταθμης : η ΠΑΡΑΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΗΣΗ.
> 
> Και φυσικα οταν υπαρχει ανησυχια για υπαρξη απαγορευμενων ουσιων σε ενα φαινομενικα απλο σκευασμα, οπως η πρωτεΐνη - δεν ξερω αν υπαρχουν, αλλα- δε μπορεις να σκεφτεσαι ¨ποσο κακο μπορει να κανουν¨ και αν τα 2 scoop ημερησιως θα κανουν κακο. Δεν πανε ετσι τα στεροειδη. Κατσε ψαξτο περισσοτερο με τα συμπληρωματα. Αν εισαι αποφασισμενος να παρεις, τοτε παρε μια πρωτεΐνη ή/και μια πολυβιταμινη απο ανθρωπο που θα σου συστισει και πραγματικα εμπιστευεσαι, οχι αυτο που θα σου πει ο πρωτος πωλητης.


Eίναι παραπληροφόρηση ότι η λίγη κρεατίνη που περιέχει, βοηθά μέσω της κατακράτησης υγρών να αυξηθεί λίγο ο όγκος, σε σχέση με απλές πρωτεϊνες? Όπως είπα βέβαια, αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει είναι μια καλή και υψηλής περιεκτικότητας πρωτεϊνη και όχι ο όγκος (αφου αν ήθελα κάτι τέτοιο θα πήγαινα σε άλλα σκευάσματα), απλά αν υπήρχε και σε αυτό τον τομέα κάποιο μικρό αποτέλεσμα, δεν θα έλεγα όχι. Επίσης , τα στεροειδή που υποτίθεται ότι έχει είναι εικασίες και δεν είναι κάτι αποδεδειγμένο.

Ωστόσο φίλε μου, εσύ τι πρωτεϊνη μου προτείνεις για τη χρήση που τη θέλω? Γι'αυτό ρωτάω στο φόρουμ αυτό, καθώς είμαι σίγουρος ότι υπάρχουν άτομα με πολλές γνώσεις στο χώρο, που μπορούν να μου προτείνουν κάτι ειδικό για την περίπτωσή μου. Τέλος, ο "Ηρακλής" τον οποίο αναφέρουν πολλοί, περί τίνος πρόκειται (εννοώ ακριβές όνομα, ιδιότητες, τιμή κλπ)?

----------


## Polyneikos

Αν εχεις να ρωτησεις κατι συγκεκριμενα για την Νιτροτεκ stay to thiw topic,ειδάλλως οι αλλες ερωτησεις στις Γενικες Ερωτησεις Συμπληρωματων ή στα αντίστοιχα προϊοντα.Thanx

----------


## El Topo

> Αν εχεις να ρωτησεις κατι συγκεκριμενα για την Νιτροτεκ stay to thiw topic,ειδάλλως οι αλλες ερωτησεις στις Γενικες Ερωτησεις Συμπληρωματων ή στα αντίστοιχα προϊοντα.Thanx


Καταρχάς, έχω ποστάρει και στο τόπικ που λες. Απλά αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι αν είναι κατάλληλη για τη χρήση που τη θέλω (και περιέγραψα στο πρώτο μου ποστ) και επίσης, τους λόγους που πολλοί την κατακρίνουν τόσο έντονα (πέρα από την τιμή). 

Σε τι λοιπόν υστερεί από αυτές που θεωρείται κορυφαίες?
Αξίζει τον κόπο (και τα χρήματα) η αγορά της?

----------


## Machiavelli

El Topo τα συμπληρώματα, είναι για να συμπληρώνουν και να καλύπτουν τις ανάγκες σου, το συγκεκριμένο έχει μέσα διάφορες ουσίες σε μικρές δόσεις που ακόμα κι αν τις χρειαζόσουν δε θα σε κάλυπταν, στο μόνο που χρησιμεύουν είναι στο να ανεβάζουν την τιμή και να ρίχνουν την καθαρότητα της. Δε σημαίνει ότι είναι κακή συγκεκριμένα ως πρωτεΐνη ή ότι δε θα δουλέψει, απλά δεν αξίζει τα λεφτά της.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Καταρχάς, έχω ποστάρει και στο τόπικ που λες. Απλά αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι αν είναι κατάλληλη για τη χρήση που τη θέλω (και περιέγραψα στο πρώτο μου ποστ) και επίσης, τους λόγους που πολλοί την κατακρίνουν τόσο έντονα (πέρα από την τιμή). 
> 
> Σε τι λοιπόν υστερεί από αυτές που θεωρείται κορυφαίες?
> Αξίζει τον κόπο (και τα χρήματα) η αγορά της?


α)Κατ΄αρχην σκευασματα πρωτεινης που υποστηριζουν ότι σε 2 εβδομαδες θα σου δωσουν 5 μυικα κιλα ,σε 10 εβδομαδες 18 κιλα κ.ο.κ. προσπαθουν να σε παραπλανησουν,αυτο ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ,αρα ξεκιναμε ότι είναι αναξιοπιστα.

β)Δευτερον μια πρωτεινη που στα συστατικα της δεν αναφερει τις ποσότητες που περιεχει από το καθε τι,απλα τα πεταει όλα μεσα και σου γραφει εχει και αυτό έχει αυτο με ψαρωτικους όρους Νitroxen,Insulogen,SYnthepro σαν πατενταρισμενς φόρμουλες ενω στην ουσια σου περιγραφει προφιλ αμινοξεων ή μονουδρικη κρεατινη (χωρις να λεει πόσο έχει μεσα η δοση) δείχνει ότι δεν ασχολείται σοβαρα με την παρουσιαση του προιοντος της απλα με υπερφίαλα λόγια....

γ)Εταιρια που χρησιμοποιει Photoshop στις ταμπελες τις,προσπαθωντας να δειξει αποτελεσματα (από ατομα που εχουν δεχθει επεξεργασια ή εχουν παρει και αλλα πραγματα) υποτιμα την νοημοσυνη μου και τις εμπειριες μου.

δ)Εδω ειχα παει σε καταστημα και όταν τους είπα ότι η σειρα hydroxycut εχει απαγορευτει γιατι εκαψε συκωτια και πως και την ξαναβγαλαν μου είπαν ευθεως ότι τα αμερικανικα προιοντα εχουν πρόβλημα με απαγορευμενες ουσίες ενω τα ευρωπαικα όχι (Δηλαδη χωρις να το καταλαβουν μου κατηγορησην την μητρικη εταιρια)!!!!

Αυτοι είναι οι λόγοι που ΕΓΩ δεν τους επιλεγω.Δεν εχω αποτελεσματα χημειου ,ούτε ερευνων,απλα δεν μου αρεσει αυτη η επιθετικη πολιτικη μαρκετινγκ...
Σε αυτη την εταιρία δεν αξιζει να δωσω τα λεφτα μου

----------


## aaabasilis

Ερευνες σε βατραχια στα οποια χορηγουταν μικροποσοτητα nitro-tech hardcore για διαστημα 2 βδομαδων,εδειξαν οτι στο τελος της 2ης βδομαδας τα βατραχια εκαναν καμψεις και λεγαν αστα λα βιστα μπειμπι..

----------


## veteran29

δ)Εδω ειχα παει σε καταστημα και όταν τους είπα ότι η σειρα hydroxycut εχει απαγορευτει γιατι εκαψε συκωτια και πως και την ξαναβγαλαν μου είπαν ευθεως ότι τα αμερικανικα προιοντα εχουν πρόβλημα με απαγορευμενες ουσίες ενω τα ευρωπαικα όχι (Δηλαδη χωρις να το καταλαβουν μου κατηγορησην την μητρικη εταιρια)!!!!


να προσθεσω την ιδια εμπειρια.λεγοντας τους οτι σε πολα τα ιατρικα σαιτ εχει ανακληθει η συγκεκριμενη μ εδειξαν ενα ραφι μ καινουρια παραλαβη κ ειπαν ελα μωρε χθες παρελαβα. δεν ειναι τυχαιο πως αν πατησεις στο google   hydroxycut θα βγαλει 90% απαγορευσεις κ κακα σχολια για το προιον.
βεβαια εγω δεν κρινω το προιον (το οποιο κ αγορασα ) κρινω την πολιτικη. πες ναι ρε φιλε εχει γινει καποιος λογος και μα μου κλπ.μη λες δεν τρεχει τιποτα και ολα καλα κ ειναι κακοβουλες ενεργειεσ..με υποτιμας και απλα δεν θα ξαναρθω διοτι χανω την εμπιστοσυνη μ απεναντι σου. κριση εχουμε λεφτα δεν υπαρχουν.αν σε καποιους πωλητες αυτο δεν λεει τιοτα σιγουρα λεει στους καταναλωτες

----------


## manos_

Εγω απο την συγκεκριμενη μονο το hydroxycut ειχα δοκιμασει το οποιο πραγματικα δουλευε αλλα τι ειχε μεσα δεν ξερω.Αυτο ηταν το προιον με το οποιο εκανε και το ονομα αν δεν κανω λαθος.

----------


## Michaelangelo

Μια ''παραφουσκωμένη' πατάτα τις Nitrotech όπως όλες οι άλλες που έχει βγάλει!

Κάποιοι που ΔΕΝ ξέρουν από συμπληρώματα πιστεύουν ότι κάνει δουλειά, χωρίς να καταλαβαίνουν ότι όλα αυτά που περνούν ΔΕΝ είναι mus, αλλα νερά από την ΚΡΕΑΤΊΝΗ που περιέχει τn πανακολα μου αυτή η πρωτεΐνη!!!(κάποιος είπε ότι κάνουν τα πρώτους βήματα στο BB και τα λένε και του δίνω +1!). Ξέρει κανεις τι κάνει αυτή η "παναθεματισμενι" κρεατίνη? Αν παίρνεις ρε αδερφέ 200grams Nitrotech παίρνεις σε μια μέρα γύρω στα 17grams κρεατίνη! 

//AΝΤΕ ΓΕΙΑ!

ps: και το Hydroxycut δεν το θεωρώ κάτι ιδιαιτερα καλο! Και πολύ καλύτερα υπάρχουν και εγγυημένα!

ps2: και ναι έχω πάρει και από τα 2 maimoudo-προϊόντα!

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Παιδιά τελευταία έχει παραγίνει το θέμα με τα spam μηνύματα. Ας είμαστε λίγο προσεκτικοί σε αυτά που γράφουμε και ας κρατάμε τα τόπικ καθαρά.

Τα spam μηνύματα μεταφέρθηκαν.

----------


## manos_

Επι του θεματος σημερα αυριο θα μου δωσει μια νιτρο τεκ ενας φιλος που δεν την θελει και θα σας πω την γνωμη μου.Το παιδι ειναι πολυ εμπειρο γενικα και σε θεματα προπονησης διατροφης κτλ και την εμπιστευετε πολυ.Ισως να παιζει το εξης θεμα.Η ηλιθια διαφημιση η οποια κανει η εταιρια και οι τιμες να μας επηρεαζουν τοσο που να εχουμε κατακεραυνωσει ενα κατα τα αλλα καλο προιον συμφωνα με τα στανταρ που εχουμε θεσει απο εταιριες οπως οπτιμουμ κτλ.

----------


## sctp

Τη nitro-tech την ειχα δοκιμασει για 6μηνο οταν πρωτοξεκινησα βαρη..δε μπορω να πω πως εχω παραπονο,αν και αρχη ηταν λιγη εμπειρια και τα αποτελεσματα ερχονταν ετσι και αλλιως,ακομα και η γευση μου αρεσε..βεβαια το ηλιθιο-υπερβολικο μαρκετινγκ της MUSCLETECH ισως καποιους τους αποθαρρυνει..και λογικο..αλλα αν εχεις τα φραγκα να παιρνεις μια σχετικα "ακριβη" πρωτεινη,δε μπορω να πω πως ειναι κακη επιλογη.

----------


## manos_

Μια χαρα πρωτεινουλα ειναι και ως διαλυτοτητα και ως γευση.Τωρα αυτα που δειχνει στο κουτι οκ ειναι για γελια αλλα αμα παρακαμψεις αυτο ολα οκ.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ti γευση δοκίμασες Μανο;Εμενα μου είχε πασαρει ο Ραμπο μια μπανανα γιατί όταν την ξεκίνησε του ανακατευε λεει το στομαχι...Λεπτη γευση η μπανανα,σαφως ανώτερη από την Nutrisport μπανανα που πίνω τωρα.

----------


## manos_

> Ti γευση δοκίμασες Μανο;Εμενα μου είχε πασαρει ο Ραμπο μια μπανανα γιατί όταν την ξεκίνησε του ανακατευε λεει το στομαχι...Λεπτη γευση η μπανανα,σαφως ανώτερη από την Nutrisport μπανανα που πίνω τωρα.


Σοκολατα και μενα που την πασαρε γιατι αυτος που την επαιρνε λεει εχασε δυο κιλα!!!Μια χαρα ειναι μην σου πω μου δωσε ενα ανεβασματακι μετα την προπονηση μου ανεβασε ινσουλινη στανταρε.Σαν της οπτιμουμ ειναι γευση στο περιπου.Κοιτα να δεις που θα βγει καλη και θα γελαμε.

----------


## Polyneikos

Αυτο που εχω καταλαβει με αυτους είναι βαζουν διαφορα συστατικα μεσα όπως π.χ. κρεατινη,τυροσίνη,ginseng κτλ και εντελει είναι σαν να παίρνεις φόρμουλα.

----------


## manos_

Ε ναι δεν ειναι απλη πρωτεινη, πρωτη επαφη που ειχα παντως καλη μου φανηκε.

----------

